# Aire at Le Treport (near Dieppe)



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This is an aire we stayed at in 2002, Its about 10 miles from Dieppe and 30 miles form Calais. 10 minutes walk to a pretty harbour town with lovely seafood restaurants. The cost in 2002 was 4euro 90 which also included electrics, try getting that in england!










An ideal stopover before or after the Dieppe crossing. There is also an unnofficial motorhome park at Dieppe, the location of which moves year by year. In 2002 it was on the entrance to dieppe on wasteground and not very picturesque. The year before it was by the quayside. More photos on the link below.[/img]


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peejay

I'm pleased to see that information re Le Treport.
We have friends who are travelling by car down to the Dordogne with us in June and I'm suggesting they stay at the Etap Hotel Le Treport as there is an aire for us close by (although we've never used it before).
I'm allowing about 90 miles for that journey.  

Next overnight will be at Chateauroux, again because of an Etap Hotel and an aire for us in Chateauroux.
You haven't by any chance got that aire on your list have you?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Havent been to the Chateauroux aire before but looked in the aires book and the camping.free.fr website, says its difficult to find, follow signs for 'parc de loisirs' and its at the campsite entrance by the swimming pool (piscine). Free parking and 2e25 for services. There is also o/nite parking at the Super U at La Chatre about 12 mls away but once again i,ve not tried it.

Good luck and let us know how you got on

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Peejay, we have that info re Chateauroux but just wondered if by chance you had used it.
We knew there was some difficulty finding it but hope that as there is an address given, our navigator will find it ok. It wouldn't be the first by any means, that we've failed to find and gone on somewhere else. Obviously as we are accompanying friends it is important that we stop reasonably close to them.
We intend sussing out our June overnight places when we go over at the end of March. The only problem with Chateauroux is that last year it didn't open until 1st April.


----------

